# Reo Woodvil



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

I have been making a few contacts since acquiring a Woodvil or two and I may be being offered a couple of VV Woodvil's shortly and wondered if anyone is after a Woodvil? They are pretty scarce and really difficult to get hold of so if anyone wants one let me know because I will only be wanting one VV Woodvil and I know he has a couple that he may be selling.


----------



## crack2483 (17/6/14)

What controls the vv? What chips do they come with?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/6/14)

Rip's Review. It's a bit dated but so is the Woodvil VV....



Another review and he tells you what chip is used...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

If anyone wants any other Woodvil let me know because I keep a sharp eye on the sales on ECF... the Woodvil's normally sell within a very short space of time but they are available from time to time and if I know someone wants one I'll grab it for you.

For Example this 18490 is up for sale at$165.


----------



## MurderDoll (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If anyone wants any other Woodvil let me know because I keep a sharp eye on the sales on ECF... the Woodvil's normally sell within a very short space of time but they are available from time to time and if I know someone wants one I'll grab it for you.
> 
> For Example this 18490 is up for sale at$165.
> View attachment 6590


That's beautiful!


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/14)

Another really good reason to get a Woodvil are these very cold nights... when I grab my Woodvil it's real pleasant to the touch... when I grab the Grand it's bloody FREEZING!! Sheeezzzz!


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

I'm a bid sad tonight because Evangeline and Missy the 2 Woodvils are on their way to Rob's Spa in the US of A! I miss them.

They are getting a makeover which will include the gold sub ohm kits!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (16/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a bid sad tonight because Evangeline and Missy the 2 Woodvils are on their way to Rob's Spa in the US of A! I miss them.
> 
> They are getting a makeover which will include the gold sub ohm kits!
> 
> View attachment 11530


 
Dont fret Rob! They will be back soon with you looking spanking new and updated!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/9/14)

Agree there with paul and as an added bonus they will come back hotter and spank harder.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

johan said:


> Agree there with paul and as an added bonus they will come back hotter and spank harder.


 
And that is so the plan!  I didn't realise quite how much difference the Sub Ohm kit actually makes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (16/9/14)

Rob also remember that the woodvil will never hit as hard as the grand/mini as you still running on wires and the conductivity is not as great and have a bigger voltage drop (not tested yet) however i can defiantly feel it when i switch between them. However i know it will be alot better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)

Just for the record... When Evangeline and Missy return they will be Woodvil LP's! 

80% of the new run of Woodvil's due for sale later this year will be LP's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just for the record... When Evangeline and Missy return they will be Woodvil LP's!
> 
> 80% of the new run of Woodvil's due for sale later this year will be LP's.


looking forward to seeing those ladies sporting an LP. im sure they will be even more enticing

Reactions: Like 1


----------

